# Malay: Kandong Bandoeng



## vgiv

Hi all!

One of characters of Karel Čapek's novel "Salamander Wars" is J. van Toch, a captain of a steamship who transports goods in the seas of Indonesia. The name of his ship is "Kandong Bandoeng". I assume it is a Malay language. Bandoeng = Bandung is a city name. But what is "Kandong"? I cannot find a plausible translation of the name. Can anyone help me?


----------



## radagasty

I wonder if _Kandong Bandoeng_ has anything to do with ايبوند کندوڠ, the (legendary) queen of ڤݢارويوڠ in West Sumatra?


----------



## vgiv

I cannot google anything about her. What is a correct transliteration for ايبوند کندوڠ?


----------



## radagasty

See, for instance, ايبوند کندوڠ on Wikipedia.


----------

